# Spice blends for flavouring noodles



## Nanako (Nov 1, 2014)

hi all.  I'm on a low calorie diet at the moment, and one of my favourite diet foods are shirataki noodles. they're a flavourless, calorieless noodle which just taste like whatever flavourings you add to them

I have a really big spice cupboard, and access to most things, but i'm not really sure what manners to put them together.

So far, i have a few main flavour profiles:

Mexican: Cumin, coriander, and chilli
Sweet garlic: Garlic, sweetener, and chilli

and aside from that, chicken/beef stock cubes work fairly well too.

I'm quite fond of those, but i'd love other ideas that might fit. I'm generally interested in avoiding ingredients that are too calorie-heavy (milk, cream, oils, etc). These noodles are just a fun extra snack ontop of a balanced diet of other things i eat. and i'd like them to stay as close to nothing as possible, but i want different flavours to experiment with.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome to DC!  Grated ginger, low sodium soy sauce and/or fish sauce, a bit of grated garlic, and maybe a small amount of peanut butter, top with sliced scallions.  You could add some Srirachi sauce or red pepper flakes for a bit of heat.


----------



## Nanako (Nov 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome to DC!  Grated ginger, low sodium soy sauce and/or fish sauce, a bit of grated garlic, and maybe a small amount of peanut butter, top with sliced scallions.  You could add some Srirachi sauce or red pepper flakes for a bit of heat.


  is that a list of recommendations, or are you saying i should toss that all into one? :O
i've never even tried sriracha sauce, i always add my spice with chilli flakes or powder, generally


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

Toss all together.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome! 

Sounds like you need this recipe.....it's become famous here at Discuss Cooking.

Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: SESAME NOODLES


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 1, 2014)

+1 on the Dragon Lady Noodles, and welcome!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 2, 2014)

The Dragon Lady recipe is very good,  but with the half cup of oil that is called for, it isn't exactly low cal. I think you could cut back the amount of sesame oil to a couple of tablespoons and it would would be just as good. 

One of my favorite simple side dishes is soba (buckwheat) noodles tossed with tamari and thinly sliced green onions.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2014)

For an Asian flavor, I generally go with garlic, onion, soy sauce, 5-spice powder, and ginger.

Another winning combination is lemon juice, lightly sweetened, with ginger.

For Medeteranian, you could add a little tomato, garlic, oragano, basil, Rosemary, and thyme.  If you're adventurous, add a little fennel seed to that mixture.

For southwestern, add to your already good mixture a touch of brown sugar, and black pepper.

Chicken soup base with a little ginger is very good with noodles.

Chicken stock to cook the noodles in, with ginger, garlic, onion, garlic, hot peppers of choice, and a little rice vinegar makes hot & sour soup.Chinese 5-spice, and a little hoison sauce.  Add cashews.

Use pork broth, velvetized pork strips, 

My final offer - pan fry good beef steak, then set aside.  I prefer to cook the steak rare, or medium rare for this kind of dish.  Saute mushrooms after cooking the steak.  Add noodles and beef broth to the pan, with a little A1 or Lee & Perrin's Worcestershire sauce.  Cook until the noodles are done.  Cube the cooked steak and place on top of the noodles.  Serve immediately.

That's a few ideas anyways.  Good luck finding your favorite flavors.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Nanako (Nov 3, 2014)

wow i thought this thread had died without anymore responses, silly gmail filtering my notifications ;3

some nice ideas here, ill peek at that sesame one.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 3, 2014)

Nanako, Steve had a point about the amount of oil in the Sesame Noodles. I've made it so many times, and have found that a couple of tablepoons of sesame oil works out just fine.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2014)

all together, if you are on the diet look into fresh herbs.


----------



## Andypants (Nov 29, 2014)

Pretty much any of the Maesri curry or noodle pastes (in 3-4 oz cans).  A little will go a long way.  They're not too oily, a lot of the condiments I would use are.


----------

